# pee re fermenting



## aeronut67 (Jun 22, 2011)

My pee re fermented. Is this as simple as letting it ferment dry again and another round of degas, kmeta, sorbate, and back sweeten? Or is this beyond skeeter pee at this point?


----------



## Arne (Jun 22, 2011)

Just let her sit. When ready treatit like any other wine. If it is too strong, you can cut it with soda or make a weaker batch and blend em. Arne.


----------



## aeronut67 (Jun 23, 2011)

Great, full speed ahead than. Thanks!


----------

